# new WIP - elven girl



## Mel_Robertson (Feb 23, 2016)

going to tattoo her after


----------



## Mel_Robertson (Feb 23, 2016)




----------



## Mel_Robertson (Feb 23, 2016)




----------



## TerryCurley (Jan 4, 2015)

It is coming along really nice Meli.


----------



## Mel_Robertson (Feb 23, 2016)

thanks iv had a dry patch with art but i feel a creative streak coming on lol


----------



## Mel_Robertson (Feb 23, 2016)

always amazes me how when you add eyelashes it changes the whole painting


----------



## Susan Mulno (Apr 13, 2015)

Very nice! Great to see you back at it Meli!


----------



## Mel_Robertson (Feb 23, 2016)

.


----------



## TerryCurley (Jan 4, 2015)

WOW, WOW, This is an amazingly fantastic portrait.


----------



## Mel_Robertson (Feb 23, 2016)

decided to give her a hood then thought she'd make a great red riding hood! so thats what she is now


----------



## Mel_Robertson (Feb 23, 2016)




----------



## Desdichado (May 26, 2016)

That's a quite incredible result Meli. My hat's off to you. Well done.


----------



## Mel_Robertson (Feb 23, 2016)

thank you! finished


----------



## Stever (Jul 20, 2016)

meli said:


> .


Hi Meli
Fantastic work, appreciate you posting your progress along the way. Quality stuff
Stever


----------

